# Enclosed dog parks Hemel\West Herts



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

Does anyone know of any enclosed dog parks or just well enclosed dog friendly fields etc in Hemel hempstead\West Herts... Wanting to ramp up the boys training on recall and need somewhere he can feel "free" but that is safe for him to be off lead.The current park we use has busy road next to it and the boy when on lead likes to try and chase cars


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

not sure of there, you can email your local council, i did and they told me about the one in my town and plans for a possible 2nd one. It'll take a few days to a week to get back to you tho 

or you could come down to ipswich  lol


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

Can you let me know if you find somewhere? My parents live in Hemel and I'm taking Zimba down on Sunday and can't think of somewhere safe to let him off lead. He's only 5 months and although his recall if good, I'm not 100% confident he won't run off if he sees a bird or something more interesting than me.


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

Polimba said:


> Can you let me know if you find somewhere? My parents live in Hemel and I'm taking Zimba down on Sunday and can't think of somewhere safe to let him off lead. He's only 5 months and although his recall if good, I'm not 100% confident he won't run off if he sees a bird or something more interesting than me.


if i find owt ill post it up...


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi Yes great place is bunkers Lane,there is a nature trail there and you go through the gate into the field this is fully fenced no way out a man near me takes his greyhounds there as it is the only place he can find thats dog proof,I live right next to it so might see you there,


----------



## daisybeagle (Mar 15, 2013)

suewhite said:


> Hi Yes great place is bunkers Lane,there is a nature trail there and you go through the gate into the field this is fully fenced no way out a man near me takes his greyhounds there as it is the only place he can find thats dog proof,I live right next to it so might see you there,


Hi just been Googling for safe place to walk my beagle who is 10months old and your thread came up I know where you mean I grew up in Hemel but live in Markyate as this was written some time ago I wanted to ask if it is still secure and ok to walk a beagle who will come back eventually. I cannot let her off in fields near me as I worry she could get down to the A5. I hope you dont mind me asking.
Thank you 
Anne


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

If you're prepared to trek then come to Cambridge! We have the great Magog Downs walk, there's a great dog field that's really secure and very large. If you look at my photo albums there are some photos of Molly playing with two chocolate labs, that's in the field. You can also take lead and off lead walks around the place too. There are very few human facilities there but very close is a Farm Shop with a lovely cafe and toilets so you could make a few hours of it.

Magog Down, off Haverhill Road in Stapleford, Cambridge -


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Polimba said:


> Can you let me know if you find somewhere? My parents live in Hemel and I'm taking Zimba down on Sunday and can't think of somewhere safe to let him off lead. *He's only 5 months *and although his recall if good, I'm not 100% confident he won't run off if he sees a bird or something more interesting than me.


Baby Zimba :001_wub::001_wub: Old thread alert lol


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Milliepoochie said:


> Baby Zimba :001_wub::001_wub: Old thread alert lol


Still worth having a look at though. Magog Downs as said is good, but near Cambridge. I did read a couple of years ago in the local papers that they had opened a dog park in Bishops Stortford, but could not tell you where so might be worth asking the council.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

daisybeagle said:


> Hi just been Googling for safe place to walk my beagle who is 10months old and your thread came up I know where you mean I grew up in Hemel but live in Markyate as this was written some time ago I wanted to ask if it is still secure and ok to walk a beagle who will come back eventually. I cannot let her off in fields near me as I worry she could get down to the A5. I hope you dont mind me asking.
> Thank you
> Anne


Rothampsted Park in Harpenden is a huge park and the top part is nowhere near any busy roads. Also the oval in Harpenden while not fenced is still pretty big and again not near any busy roads. Both safe and perfect for long line recall training. If you drive, both parks are only about 10 minutes away


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

Milliepoochie said:


> Baby Zimba :001_wub::001_wub: Old thread alert lol


Those were the days. I'm not sure he can be bothered to chase birds these days :lol:


----------

